# The Beast :)



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Figured I would share the culmination of three months of work . We have completed and delivered multiple at this point.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks awesome, great job! Super clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks buddy. This is only 1 variation . Much more to come..


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Very nice. Super clean. What are the dimensions?


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, that is really nice. What are the dimensions? 
Is that a drain on the front?

Mark


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks very nicely done!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Correct it's a drain in the front "they asked for it that way". The dimensions on this build are 36" x 24" 36". I should have called it beast junior lol, just about ready to start a 36" x 24" x 48" livingroom display .


----------



## Jay2 (May 19, 2016)

Looks great, nice and clean!


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks great! Glad to see people making some clean/professional looking stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, just following through with some ideas I have been putting off for years .


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Really nice, Coop. Well done.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks great, can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Very clean finished product. Is your trim bonded together, or is it adhered to the glass?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Permanently adhered to the glass. Tested a number of products and found one I really liked. At one point I built a vent and decided to try and tare it apart, well ended up in the garbage  no disassemble possible lol.

I have made changes to the upper vent, I'll share sometime soon. 

Overall slight changes have been made here and there, but I have been very happy with the end product. So many cool idea's so little time!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

A recent delivery a few hours south of us. He wanted larger upper vent to run UVB t-5's. So build specifically towards smaller Gecko species @ 15"x17"x22". I'm the not tall guy lol.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I dig it Brad, very clean and solid. Love the vents and sliders. I need to find some room so I can order one!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks buddy! Wait till you see the new upper vents .


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

This is the most recent build and delivery.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Upper face vent.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Newly designed upper vent which does not obstruct light!


----------



## B-Lans (Aug 11, 2016)

Wow! When it comes time for us to get a new viv I'd like to touch base with you and see about getting one of these!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Just let me know .


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'd take one of these over a BioPod any day.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Dane! It's pretty funny you bring Biopod up, Jared Wolfe the owner of Biopod contacted me on FB a few weeks ago lol.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you have a business page I could check out? Interested in your prices and whether delivery is an option or if you're only doing local pickups. Love the look of these. Much more clean and elegant than Exo-Terras.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

You can check us out on Facebook @ Emerald City Vivarium, pricing is built to build. Feel free to pm me.


----------



## taylorwebbed (Feb 17, 2014)

like youve heard over and over again. Good clean work! What do you use on the corners, the black plastic stuff? really gives it that clean look.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you! Basically high impact plastics.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

This is one of 3 current builds we are finishing up. Myself inside for scale lol. Enjoy!


----------



## Alter Ego Trip (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome. Dropped you an email.


----------



## CrazyDart (Oct 26, 2011)

That tank is sweet! I assume it is all glass? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Correct all glass .


----------

